# Colored plants



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone knows of a yellow colored plant I can use in a aquascape also any pink or purple colored also thats not to hard to find. Oh the tank is a 30 gal high light and co2. Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know of any (predominantly) yellow aquarium plants. Same goes for (strictly) pink or (strictly) purple plants. You might be able to get some red plants that are closer to pink/purple (i.e. different shades of red). I think there are some different shades of green as well (some of which might appear closer to yellow-green).


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> I don't know of any (predominantly) yellow aquarium plants. Same goes for (strictly) pink or (strictly) purple plants. You might be able to get some red plants that are closer to pink/purple (i.e. different shades of red). I think there are some different shades of green as well (some of which might appear closer to yellow-green).


 Thanks I quess I will check out some sites just wondering before I do some searching Thanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Rotala wallichii is a popular reddish plant, and a really nice feathery one. Alternanthea reiceckii is also another red/purple one that's quite easy and nice.

In terms of yellow, don't know of any aquarium plants, but I'm sure you can find some variegated anubias (forget the name offhand) that might have some yellow to it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if I don't fert mine goes yellow.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Rotala wallichii is a popular reddish plant, and a really nice feathery one. Alternanthea reiceckii is also another red/purple one that's quite easy and nice.
> 
> In terms of yellow, don't know of any aquarium plants, but I'm sure you can find some variegated anubias (forget the name offhand) that might have some yellow to it.


Thanks Ill look them up I prob wont start the 30 gal for about a month so I have lots of time. I going to start working on a 20 tonight Iam getting really addicted to shrimp and planted tanks.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> if I don't fert mine goes yellow.


If I've got hepatitis, I'll go yellow.  A plant that's normally green that grows yellow is sick.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Using a different color spectrum bulb will alter the perceived color so normal plant colors can be changed. 

(ie) 6700K vs 10 000K vs full spectrum etc.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

jrs said:


> Using a different color spectrum bulb will alter the perceived color so normal plant colors can be changed.
> 
> (ie) 6700K vs 10 000K vs full spectrum etc.


Ah so those plants I sometimes see in aquascaping photos that look yellow really are not .


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

It could be or just a more yellow version of green like Micranthemum umbrosum or even Hemianthus micranthemoides to a lesser extent


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tiger lotus has a nice purple/red to it as well and Nesaea sp 'red leaf' is VERY red (but I've also found it VERY difficult to keep)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nesaea sp. is nice, but Alternanthea reineckii looks a lot like it and is a hell of a lot easier to keep.

If you're looking for interesting growth forms/leaf structure and colour, I personally like Mermaid weed (Proserpinaca palustris) as it has a nice leaf structure, an very beautiful copperish leaves - although it remains a tough one to keep for me.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, Menagerie had some in last week (Mermaid weed)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone I will look them all up.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chris S said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Menagerie had some in last week (Mermaid weed)


I've tried it a few times from there, and once from a Tropica stock at BA Vaughn. Both times it's melted away after 72 hrs. The only time I've seen it kept long term was in a DT at the Thronhill BA.
It remains illusive to my tanks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

_Ludwigia repen_ or _red_ and _ludwigia arcuata_ are easy to grow stem red leaves plants.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

There's a yellow or 'aurea' form of Lysimachia nummularia. As a garden plant it's a pale yellow. In an aquarium, with less light, it will probably be greener.

Note that yellow forms need more light because they have less chlorophyll, and red forms need more light because the red pigments block light from the chlorophyll.

If you want that warm rich green color, use lights with a lower color temperature. Cool white is ideal for this, and grows plants well.


----------

